# ever use wood pellets?



## shellbellc (Sep 7, 2006)

I've used them with my grill, we have a little pull out "smoker drawer", but I was wondering how they'd be in a smoker.  I just bought a couple of bags of different flavored ones to try, orange, pecan, cherry, apple.  I have a mustang electric smoker and thought I'd try them once instead of wood chunks.  If it doesn't work I can still use them with the grill, but then I'd have to make that decision of not using the smoker...decisions, decisions...


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, they smoke pretty much like chips, donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t they, sounds like that could be very interesting. Would be easy to maintain a nice thin smoke I would think. Theyâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re just compressed sawdust, right?


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes that's what I understand, compressed sawdust, they're 100% wood.  
I found them here:
http://www.barbecue-store.com/smokingpellets-6478.htm

I'll be smokin this weekend so I'll let you know how they turned out...


----------



## bigwilly'swickedque (Sep 14, 2006)

I've used the pellets in both my Silver Smoker and my Weber with great success.  Just make up foil pouches with the pellets and pop them in like you would chips or chunks.


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 14, 2006)

I have an electric smoker with a "pie plate" that sits over the element, do you think it's necessary to wrap them in foil?  I was thinking just throwing them in the plate like I do chips...


----------



## Dutch (Sep 15, 2006)

Try them like you planned-placing them in the pan. If they burn down too quickly, then cover the pan with foil and poke some holes into the foil.


----------

